# 3D printers and vaping



## RayDeny (14/3/19)

With the availability of consumer 3D printers and the cost of some of these “Tupperware” mods, I thought it about time I delve into the world of 3D printing. 

My aim in this is simply too see what I can make out of plastic

So far I’ve got a new Clapton coil swivel:




Then a squonker that still needs some dimensional fine tuning:







Then of course a 18650 battery holder:




And last but not least I’ve got another squonker on the go:




So far there is a long way ahead on the quality front and a lot of work needed with my CAD knowledge .

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 14


----------



## lesvaches (14/3/19)

looks good. great work.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (14/3/19)

Wow, that is remarkable @RayDeny 

Am following this adventure. Looks great!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## CaliGuy (14/3/19)

It’s about time that one of our member got their hands dirty with 3D Printing. Definitely going to enjoy following @RayDeny on his journey.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## lesvaches (14/3/19)

did you source the metal parts or are the cannibalized mods? @RayDeny


----------



## Slick (14/3/19)

Love the battery holder,so practical @RayDeny

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Adephi (14/3/19)

I have been wondering if 3d printed bb panels might work.

The magnets might be an issue but if you can source them they should be cheap.

Also following with interest.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (14/3/19)

CaliGuy said:


> It’s about time that one of our member got their hands dirty with 3D Printing. Definitely going to enjoy following @RayDeny on his journey.



lol......I've been 3D printing gadgets for my vaping for about two years now already. Got my hands "dirty" a long time ago

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (14/3/19)

zadiac said:


> lol......I've been 3D printing gadgets for my vaping for about two years now already. Got my hands "dirty" a long time ago


 And you don't share your ideas with us? I feel hurt...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi (14/3/19)

zadiac said:


> lol......I've been 3D printing gadgets for my vaping for about two years now already. Got my hands "dirty" a long time ago



Pics or it didn't happen

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Paul33 (14/3/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> And you don't share your ideas with us? I feel hurt...


I cried as well

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (14/3/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> And you don't share your ideas with us? I feel hurt...





Adephi said:


> Pics or it didn't happen



Will take pics and share here

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## blujeenz (14/3/19)

Ive also dabbled with 3D printed mods back in the day, specifically the released mushroom mods on Thingiverse.

Here's a pic of my 26650 mod in ABS from jan 2018.
The 510 connections came from modmakers in the UK and the bottles were standard pulse mech bottles.
Also printed a black PLA 18650 which I preferred.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (14/3/19)

is it possible to print me a battery holder 18650 and 20700 plz 
will pay fore your time

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RayDeny (15/3/19)

And 6:40 hours later a box emerges, this one came from the Mod maker site. Rick has uploaded quite a few models to choose from.

Definitely need to work on the infill and quality. Currently only printing in PLA, once I can get that down I will venture into exotic material.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Asterix (15/3/19)

Having absolutely no knowledge about 3D printing, what are the costs of printing a mod or a battery stand for example? Not including the actual printer costs, but material etc?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blujeenz (15/3/19)

Asterix said:


> Having absolutely no knowledge about 3D printing, what are the costs of printing a mod or a battery stand for example? Not including the actual printer costs, but material etc?


Best bet would be to email a print company, that has that service on offer, for a quote, they charge R15.13 per quote.
Naturally you would include the STL files and type of material required.


Netram here in Cape town would be my first stop for me.
https://www.netram.co.za/2682-3d-printing-services.html



> *More info*
> 
> 
> 3D Printing service is charged per meter of filament we use. Price arrange from R13.50 - R15.00/m depending on type of filament requested and size of print.
> ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RayDeny (15/3/19)

And just like that another squonker is born.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Asterix (15/3/19)

blujeenz said:


> Best bet would be to email a print company, that has that service on offer, for a quote, they charge R15.13 per quote.
> Naturally you would include the STL files and type of material required.
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks @blujeenz. I doubt I’ll want to do any myself. Am just curious about the costs involved.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (15/3/19)

RayDeny said:


> And just like that another squonker is born.
> 
> View attachment 160666
> 
> ...




Looks Mint Bud! That door is just upside down  really love the little mech squonkers!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RayDeny (15/3/19)

door orientation fixed....

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (15/3/19)

RayDeny said:


> door orientation fixed....
> 
> View attachment 160671



Awesome! Price on a body like that? I have internals

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## RayDeny (9/5/19)

Some more fun with the printer.

A atty stand or two or three and a 20700 squonker, might need a bigger bottle for this one

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Hooked (10/5/19)

@RayDeny, that's amazing!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## herb1 (10/5/19)

@RayDeny, what would such a setup cost (printer & materials)? I'm interested...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RayDeny (10/5/19)

herb1 said:


> @RayDeny, what would such a setup cost (printer & materials)? I'm interested...



@herb1 , I got a budget little printer from netram for 4K then 1kg roll of filament is just under 400 (PLA). It took some setting up but for the price the quality of the print is not too bad.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## zadiac (10/5/19)

RayDeny said:


> @herb1 , I got a budget little printer from netram for 4K then 1kg roll of filament is just under 400 (PLA). It took some setting up but for the price the quality of the print is not too bad.



Yoh! That is way too much for the filament mate.

https://www.diyelectronics.co.za/store/pla/1711-cctree-pla-filament-175mm.html

The only filament I use.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RayDeny (10/5/19)

zadiac said:


> Yoh! That is way too much for the filament mate.
> 
> https://www.diyelectronics.co.za/store/pla/1711-cctree-pla-filament-175mm.html
> 
> The only filament I use.



Thanks for that must be the mountain tax I’m paying on my current filament. Will give this one a go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ryan69 (15/9/21)

I'd love to get my hands on a side by side 3d mod design but can't seam to find it anywhere

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/9/21)

Ryan69 said:


> I'd love to get my hands on a side by side 3d mod design but can't seam to find it anywhere



didn't go through the whole list, but here are a few"

https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:3503027

https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:837986

https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:3518976

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru (15/9/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> didn't go through the whole list, but here are a few"
> 
> https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:3503027
> 
> ...


I knew I shouldn’t click on the f@king links. Now I want to need to have one by all means

Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stranger (15/9/21)

Relax man, we can buy all the bits on a GB and you can make a dozen

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/9/21)

Grand Guru said:


> I knew I shouldn’t click on the f@king links. Now I want to need to have one by all means



Sometimes I help... sometimes I make it worse... in a peffectionist world there would be a difrence...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## blujeenz (15/9/21)

Ryan69 said:


> I'd love to get my hands on a side by side 3d mod design but can't seam to find it anywhere


 
Probably the nicest one. https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:3926914

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (15/9/21)

@Gadgetboy


----------



## TonySC (15/9/21)

Grand Guru said:


> I knew I shouldn’t click on the f@king links. Now I want to need to have one by all means





Grand Guru said:


> I knew I shouldn’t click on the f@king links. Now I want to need to have one by all means



And here is your means: https://shap3d.co.za/product/3d-printing-instant-quote/
Upload 3d file, accept quote, at your door in a few days!

Reactions: Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Gadgetboy (16/9/21)

vicTor said:


> @Gadgetboy



Thanks @vicTor. If you guys are interested shoot me a pm and i will see what i can do for you.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------

